# Brisbane Bound



## dkempson (Jun 21, 2014)

We are a family of four moving from the US to Brisbane. Both of our kids are high school age. I'll be working downtown near the Brisbane Transit center. We are looking at Brisbane State High School as our first choice of schools, but we are open to consider other options.

Any advice on good neighborhoods within the catchment area? Other suggestions on schools or neighborhoods to look at. 

Thanks in advance for your comments and suggestions!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Where you will be living will be the question. It doesn't matter where you work but if you don't live in the catchment area they won't be able to go to state high. They may be able to get in on other merits but it is not easy. 

Majority of schools around the city are private schools so it depends if you want a public school or private school.

If you want public you can also look at Kelvin Grove.

But firstly you need to see where you will be living as most are on catchment however someone will allow if they are good in sport, music etc.


----------



## SARAH.F (Jul 18, 2014)

The suburbs surrounding Brisbane State High are West End, South Brisbane and Highgate Hill. Although check the specifics of enrolling into Brisbane State High as last I heard it is more like a 'private school' and the fact it has 'state high' in its title is really an exception to the rule. Most other State High Schools in Brisbane suburbs are easily enrolled into if you live in that area or choose that particular state school. I love Brisbane. It's a great city with lots to do. Your work location is in a really great spot. I hope you enjoy your migration to sunny Brissy!!


----------

